# How many will be watching the fight in their van



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Mayweather V Pacqiou 

This is probably the greatest Boxing match of our generation, involving the two best pound for pound fighters clashing at the same time and who do you think will win 

In fact I will try another poll


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought that Pink Floyyd would outnumber them.>>

cabby


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Not of my generation, if this fight had taken place five years ago I would maybe agree but!

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Mayweather V Pacqiou
> 
> This is probably the greatest Boxing match of our generation, involving the two best pound for pound fighters clashing at the same time and who do you think will win
> 
> In fact I will try another poll


What about the Ali - Frazier fight

Couldn't vote, no option WGAF > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The best fight I ever watched was Henry Cooper Vs Ali. The only one who in their prime put Ali down and would have won, Ali and co admitted it much later.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What about the Ali - Frazier fight
> 
> Couldn't vote, no option WGAF > >


Kevin as good as they both were, they were both heavy weights only

Not Multiple weight world champions, like these two are

and one day somebody will say to you, where were you when that fight happened and then you can say WGAF :wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> The best fight I ever watched was Henry Cooper Vs Ali. The only one who in their prime put Ali down and would have won, Ali and co admitted it much later.
> 
> cabby


Yes good fight bad decision, that Bugner bloke was no slouch with the gloves either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Kevin as good as they both were, they were both heavy weights only
> 
> Not Multiple weight world champions, like these two are
> 
> and one day somebody will say to you, where were you when that fight happened and then you can say WGAF :wink2::grin2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Is it on the television, I would have thought sky only.


Paul.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

coppo said:


> Is it on the television, I would have thought sky only.
> 
> Paul.


YEP sky only and

£19.99 to watch it expensive, but cheaper then watching it at the venue


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

daffodil said:


> YEP sky only and
> 
> £19.99 to watch it expensive, but cheaper then watching it at the venue


Have you seen how mutickets are changing hands for?

Unbelievable.

Just think of the motorhome you could get for that:wink2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

coppo said:


> Have you seen how mutickets are changing hands for?
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> Just think of the motorhome you could get for that:wink2:


Thats what I was trying to show kev, for ex boxers ,current fighters,and affecianados of the art, this is the holy grail of all fights and I cant wait their skills are sublime


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

I won't be watching it

nu!!

Well you asked!!

Aldra:wink2::smile2:


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

If I don't start doing the necessary work as instructed by my better half I might be watching the fight live in my own motorhome without the need to pay sky £19.99. 😁😁😳


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I won't be watching it (unfortunately) we haven't got sky, don't want to put money in Murdoch's pocket. :serious:


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Just got back from Vegas and enquired about tickets from the venue, MGM Grand Hotel. Believe it or not NO tickets have been issued as yet, the contract still hasn't been signed off.......watch this space...!!!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

DBSS said:


> Just got back from Vegas and enquired about tickets from the venue, MGM Grand Hotel. Believe it or not NO tickets have been issued as yet, the contract still hasn't been signed off.......watch this space...!!!


This is the first time I have heard sky say on pre paying as I did that they wont take the money if I dont watch it as if

but the point is ,Is it actually going to happen ,as I believe Floyd may pull out on an injury pretense, and then retire to save his unbeaten record as he is getting slower and he has to face Khan and Brooke at some stage and I believe Khan is far too fast for him :wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> , don't want to put money in Murdoch's pocket. :serious:


Just shows you know nothing

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Just shows you know nothing
> 
> tony


wouldent it have been nicer to say, I think you are wrong old boy because :wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

daffodil said:


> wouldent it have been nicer to say, I think you are wrong old boy because :wink2:


 Gemmy doesn't do tack, he also being very naive if he is suggesting that the Australian gentleman no long has his finger in the pie. :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> I would have thought that Pink Floyyd would outnumber them.>>
> 
> cabby


Unfortunately only just, these days :frown2:

Awesome live show

Graham:frown2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Gemmy doesn't do tack, he also being very naive if he is suggesting that the Australian gentleman no long has his finger in the pie. :grin2:


Who owns Sky , not Rupert.

Besides which "Gemmy doesn't do tack,"
I get my groom to do that:wink2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Who owns Sky , not Rupert.
> 
> Besides which "Gemmy doesn't do tack,"
> I get my groom to do that:wink2:


Obviously a TYPO you meant

GROOMS surely:wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

daffodil said:


> Obviously a TYPO you meant
> 
> GROOMS surely:wink2:


Why should I use more than 1 Romanian gypsy 
There is only room for one in the hayloft

tony:wink2:


----------

